# Blessed are they.... lol



## pdswife (Jul 22, 2005)

Blessed are the fishermen, for they shalt have net income. 

 Blessed are those who make perfect bread, for they shalt be a good roll model.

 Blessed are those who drink orange juice, for they shalt be able to concentrate.


Blessed are they who process lettuce, for they shalt see the tip of the iceberg.


----------

